# M.T. Coffin's Ghost Theater



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

While not necessarily a haunt or a display, per se, M.T. Coffin's Ghost Theater in Plymouth, MA is a spooky good time. At its heart it's just ghost stories told in a dimly lit room, but it's the storyteller, Mistress Theresa Coffin, that makes the show work so beautifully.

When you're admitted in, you are seated in a parlor adorned with all types of oddities from old lamps, weird paintings, and intricately designed carpets. After a brief introduction, the lights dim and a black-veiled woman floats into the room and starts telling tales of people who died before their times and who return to walk the earth as spirits. It turns out, most of the antiquities in the room are haunted items... pieces that have ghost stories associated with them. M.T. Coffin is a collector of haunted antiquity.

After a few spooky tales, you are then encouraged to join M.T. Coffin in the basement for a few tales in total darkness. The atmosphere down there is chilling to the bone, and M.T. Coffin glides about the room often times startling patrons as she (seemingly) materializes just next to your ear to personally tell you a small bit of the story.

It's a great time, and I think I ought to get the gang together for another trip up there this year. If I didn't run my yard display, I'd try to book a show for Halloween night, as she tells her scariest tales on that night.

Anyone else have anything similar near them?


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I whole-heartedly agree... that was a great time. Maybe we can all get together sometime this summer and check one out.


----------



## MacCionoadha Bean Sidhe (Jul 10, 2006)

MT Coffin's Ghost Theater no longer exists. I believe it was last year, that it closed shop. I don't know why or if she just relocated. Her website address no longer exists, too. I miss it. I went there every year; to listen to her stories. She did a wonderful Christmas presentation of 'A Christmas Carol'.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

MacCionoadha Bean Sidhe said:


> MT Coffin's Ghost Theater no longer exists. I believe it was last year, that it closed shop. I don't know why or if she just relocated. Her website address no longer exists, too. I miss it. I went there every year; to listen to her stories. She did a wonderful Christmas presentation of 'A Christmas Carol'.


That's too bad. I really had fun there. I remember them saying that they had set up shop in various parts of the country over the years, so maybe she just moved on to another region if the business in this area dried up.


----------

